# Brush for a sheltie



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

So it's been years since I've owned a sheltie. I used a metal slicker brush on my old sheltie (like the one below) and wondered if I should get one for Titan or if there were any recommendations from sheltie or other double coated dog owners here of what brush to use when Titan has his full adult coat.

Titan is going to have a VERY full coat. I remember brushing Randy and his fur was THICK - he had a full show coat - white in the front down to the floor, and it was a lot of work to get him fully brushed, especially the under stuff in the back that's curly and wiry.

Anyway, thought I'd throw it out there and see what others use and have great success with. 

Right now, I'm just using a small brush. I'm talking about when he's in full coat in a year or so.

Thanks!!!!!

EDIT: By the way, this was Randy, our first sheltie:


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Thats what you need. A good slicker (I think the curved ones work best) and I would also get a good undercoat rake or greyhound comb, as the slicker will slide over the densest coat, and the rake will make the job easier. Make sure you line brush-part the coat, and brush a small section, to the skin, then move on to another section. Its best to mist the coat with a brushout spray when you brush, as dry brushing can cause breakage and coat damage.


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

Oh, you can't just brush right through their coat! I start close to the skin and work my way out in sections. I never used a rake before, though, so will look into it. I've never sprayed, either. Thanks.


----------

